
Moving from Cassandra to Scylla via Apache Spark: The Scylla Migrator - uberdru
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/02/07/moving-from-cassandra-to-scylla-via-apache-spark-scylla-migrator/
======
PeterCorless
Related Github repo is here: [https://github.com/scylladb/scylla-
migrator](https://github.com/scylladb/scylla-migrator)

------
rkwasny
If the sstable format is compatible why not just copy sstables?

~~~
TomerSan
THink about different sstable versions compatibility (older C* to newer Scylla
and vise versa). THere are cases where just copying the sstables will not
work.

